# Wesson's Best Opposite photo



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Got Wesson's win photo. I am sorely disappointed in the poor angle of this photo, but still pleased as punch for the MAJOR win!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats on the win, gorgeous.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

A win photo is soooooo great, even if the photography leaves a little to be desired! Beautiful girl, and congrats again on the major.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Congrats!!! Great job, and the photo is not bad, I can see easily she is a very pretty girl!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats! I thought she had a blue tongue, but I think it is background,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Definitely not a blue tongue, lol. Her mouth is closed in the picture 

Have a show coming up at the end of this month, and a couple more before the national. Now that I've had a taste of that first major, I'd like to get her "half way" to finished before the national.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Beautiful dog. Congrats! I love seeing photos like this, hope you'll continue to post as you accumulate more wins!!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Congratulations...


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you! Really looking forward to taking her to the national.

She has a couple more shows coming up. I'd like her to be halfway to her championship by the time we leave for the national


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful dog! I actually like the angle of the photo. It gives more depth than the traditional stack shots but does not take away from her obvious perfection AT ALL (to me at least)! Congratulations


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful dog-don't get why you don't like the pic-except that you and the judge are at rather odd angles


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> don't get why you don't like the pic-except that you and the judge are at rather odd angles


The dog should be in profile. You can't properly see her forechest, shoulder angle, croup, length of neck, or rear angles at all.

I am NOT a fan of 3/4 shots at all.

This is what I want in a win photo (this is from her first show at like 6.5 months of age)


----------

